# Internet-Fernwartung/-zugriff ohne viel Aufwand, keine blockierende Firewall



## Process-Informatik GmbH (15 Juli 2021)

Fernzugriff auf Geräte/Stationen über das Internet, teilweise nicht mal LAN-Anschluss vor Ort vorhanden. LTE-Lösungen scheitern sehr oft an dem Problem, entweder notwendige Anmeldung an Portalen oder VPN-Clouds. Feste öffentliche IP-Adressen werden immer weniger, da den Provider die IPv4-Adressen ausgehen. Es gibt zwar noch von bestimmten Anbietern öffentliche IP-Adressen, die sich dies nicht gerade billig bezahlen lassen.
Abgehende Verbindungen ins Internet kann jeder (macht/nutzt jedes Handy, LTE-Router) aber eine ankommende Verbindung übers Internet ins Gerät, an die Maschine, ins Netzwerk vor Ort, daran scheitert es fast immer. 
Des weiteren kämpft man bei kabelbezogenem Internet mit der IT-Abteilung, ob man mit seiner IP-Adresse ins Internet darf oder ein Zugriff von "außen" (außerhalb des Firmennetzes) möglich und vor allem erlaubt ist. Selbst Port-Forwarding bedarf der Zustimmung und Genehmigung der IT-Abteilung. Und dann dieses ganze Prozedere im Störfall, die Maschine soll weiterlaufen und es scheitert oft an der Sturheit des Mitarbeiters der IT-Abteilung.

Mit den Geräten der Connect-Familie bietet Process-Informatik Entwicklungsgsellschaft eine Lösung für dieses häufige Problem. Dank der ACBT-Technologie ( *A*UTO- *C*ONNECT and *B*YPASS *T*UNNEL) finden Sie immer Ihre Geräte in Ihrer eigenen Cloud, wählen die entsprechende Anlage aus, ggfls. Verbindungspasswort und sind verbunden. Egal ob LTE-Gerät oder kabelgebunden oder auch über Wifi, sobald Sie die Verbindung aufgebaut haben steht Ihnen der Zugriff auf die "andere" Netzwerk-Seite zur Verfügung. 
Standard-SIM-Karte (auch prepaid), keine Portale, keine zusätzliche Anmeldungen oder Spezial-Software auf dem PC, sobald die Geräte verbunden sind haben Sie eine Netzwerk-Verbindung als ob ein langes Kabel bis zum Kunden gelegt wurde. 
Nur Ihre Geräte sind zuordenbar, ein Fremder der selbst solch ein Gerät dieser Familie besitzt kann sich nicht damit verbinden.
PC vor Ort wird nicht benötigt, es reicht ein Gerät aus der CONNECT-Familie. 

Keine Gedanken vergeuden mit welcher IP komme ich ins Netz, darf ich ins Netz, die Geräte besitzen einen Automatik-Modus (CONNECT-Mode) der automatisch einen bestehenden Zugang eines PCs mit nutzt und Ihnen darüber die Kommunikation ermöglicht. Einfach das Gerät zwischen PC und Router gesteckt, und Sie nutzen dessen Internet-Verbindung für Ihre eigene Aufgaben. Natürlich kann das Gerät auch selbst konfiguriert und parametriert werden. Einfach universell anpassbar an jede Umgebung/Situation.

Zugriffe auf S5- und S7-SPS, direkt oder über S5-LAN++ oder S7-LAN-Modul oder auch Netzwerk-Geräte jeglicher Art, kurz gesagt, alles was per Netzwerk erreichbar ist kann von Ihnen über diese "Strecke" angesprochen werden.
So einfach kann Fernwartung/-zugriff sein. 

Mehr dazu finden Sie auf der Produktseite der Geräte-Familie.


----------

